# got giant phasmids^^



## idolomantis (Mar 3, 2008)

hehehe someone who i know from a zoo had a present for me: 10 giant malaysian stick insects, there now 5cm long (L2) bud when there adult females can reach body lengths over 10" and whit legs and all 15"  ghehehehe i dont see a mantis growing that length  when there hatchlings they are with legs and al 6 cm(big babies?)

latin name: _phobaetices serratipes_


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 3, 2008)

phasmids are for girls :lol: ..mantids rule BAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 3, 2008)

the most girls are scared for them... did you ever saw a heteropteryx dilatata.. no? google it


----------



## Ian (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a big lady I got last week. (Put her on my size 12 sneaker to give some size idea):


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 3, 2008)

is that a phobaeticus? cuz it looks like pharnacia to me...

however, my lil jungle nymph has already a big aditude ^^


----------



## Ian (Mar 4, 2008)

Nah, it's a Pharnacia. But certainly a giant phasmid.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 4, 2008)

Who says giant spiny bulky prickly phasmids are for girls?


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Who says giant spiny bulky prickly phasmids are for girls?


macro does XD gnagna he never met a angry jungly nymph before ^_^


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 5, 2008)

If these were considered girly whats considered boy-y(?)


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 5, 2008)

how about this one... he has twice the strength of a mantis and he,s noughty and grumpy  






playing dead.... when you put your hand between his legs.. well he brings damage  






or thos eurycantha,s males are fighting about there teretory so far i saw

had to bring at least 3 males ina other tank to let them heal from there wounds...






and now mclays spectre: the ghost phasmid or extatosoma tiaratum.











female heteropteryx are able to crush a bird eating spider with her hind legs and abdomen...(not speaking what they could do with any mantis... ^_^ )


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 9, 2008)

aNice pics you should post em on phasmidforum


----------

